# Problem with the DVD drive of Dell XPS M1330



## KarMen13 (Apr 20, 2009)

I just bought a Cowon S9 16 GB and it came with a small cd.

I was wondering if it is ok to insert the small cd to the drive of M1330. Will it work or will the small cd screw the disk drive of M1330?


If not,

Where can I download the content of the cd?


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Any CD/DVD drive can play the smaller CD's or the larger ones. You'll notice there is an indentation in the tray for both kinds of discs.


----------



## KarMen13 (Apr 20, 2009)

The disc drive of the Dell has no tray. You just slide the cd in. That is why Im hesistating, the small cd might slide in the wrong place and might screw my system xD


The disc drive is similar to Mac Book Pro(?)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have a "slot loading" optical drive. I wouldn't attempt inserting a small disc unless someone who owns a slot drive says they will work.


----------

